

Fast Non-Standard Data Structures for Python  - krat0sprakhar
http://kmike.ru/python-data-structures/

======
sbrother
I'd like to add scipy.spatial.cKDTree for really fast kd-trees. Just used it
for a geospatial data analysis application (find the closest N facilities to a
given point) and it blew the numpy and standard python alternatives out of the
water in terms of speed.

~~~
kmike84
Added to the list, thanks!

------
willvarfar
Just a random anecdote: I've been badly burned by the heapq for timeouts;
although I understand the advantages of the heap in general I think the Python
library version is shot-down in practice due to being a purely-Python
implementation. I moved to rbtree and suddenly my throughput shot up.

~~~
dalke
Ever since Python 2.4, the heapq module has been written in C. It was only
Python 2.3 which had the pure Python implementation.

I've used heapq for several of my projects, including one where I did
extensive performance testing, and I haven't found it to be a problem.

~~~
z-factor
I want to add that I've been using heapq for scheduling in every piece of
software as well and it's never been a problem even in heavily loaded
projects.

------
ch0wn
bintrees is a fantastic package. There are even Cython-powered implementations
that give a nice speed boost, if you need it.

------
michaelhoffman
This is a great resource to have. Thank you!

------
jfb
Very useful, thanks.

------
cloudshoring
Thanks for sharing!

